# Used Kouta Kharma 52cm Frame and Fork - How Much?



## KuotaKharma (Oct 30, 2009)

How much do you guys think I can get for a 52cm Kuota Kharma Carbon Frame, Kuota, Seatpost, and Fork ONLY that has less than 500 miles for? It is a 2007 and hardly saw any use so it is in Great Condition. I barely used it, because it felt a little big; I just got another Kuota Kharma in a 50cm so I basically will have the same bike, only one that fits me a little better. 

Thanks for any inputs!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mint-Kuota-Kharma-700c-road-framset-S-size_W0QQitemZ380170727370QQcmdZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item5883f0efca

That's the only completed listing I found for just the frame on ebay. $444


----------



## KuotaKharma (Oct 30, 2009)

Great, thanks for finding that. I'll probably post it in the classifieds for $550 shipped and see how it does.


----------

